# CrystalDiskMark Werte ok? ( Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1000gb )



## Ghostknight (3. Januar 2011)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen ob die werte die ich mit meiner F3 Spinpoint erreiche ok sind?


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

ja sind ganz gut


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

erreiche mit meinen in eztwa die selben werte

edit : sry für doppelpost


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab gerade noch eine Seagate Festplatte    ST3360320AS ATA Device  (360 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)und hab mal auch den Bench durchlaufen lasse! Und habe diese Werte herausbekommen! Ist das normal ?!

Hier die Werte:


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade noch eine Seagate Festplatte    ST3360320AS ATA Device  (360 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)und hab mal auch den Bench durchlaufen lasse! Und habe diese Werte herausbekommen! Ist das normal ?!
> 
> Hier die Werte:



Sollte OK sein. 

Meine Barracuda 7200.11 war auch nicht schneller. 

Schneller wirds höchstens, wenn man short stroked (d. h. die Platte formatiert und dann beim partitionieren mit Absicht kleiner stellt, als sie eigentlich ist). Lohnt sich aber auch erst so richtig ab 500GB (auf 150GB short gestroked), würde ich meinen. 

Eine Spinpoint F3 schlägt sie aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## AchtBit (11. Januar 2011)

Hab hier nen guten Vergleich.

Nr.1:  SeaGate ned schneller (40gb PATA100,7200U/min, 8mb cache)
Nr.2:  Western die digitale Qual (250gb SATA II, 7200U/min, 16mb cache)
Nr.3:  aber Hatschi Desktop Galopp (1tb SATA II, 7200U/min, 30mb cache)


----------



## IceMaster88 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich krieg mit meiner F3 vollgende Werte:


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

wenn ich die werte so sehe wird mir dezent übel und ich bin froh, dass ich ne ssd habe 
nie wieder hdd!


----------



## Lexx (18. Januar 2011)

kicher..


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Januar 2011)

@vaykie : wenn ich deine lächerlichen 256GB sehe wird mir übel....


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

Die restlichen 2TB passen net mehr in die Signatur


----------

